

Cryptographer Adi Shamir Prevented from Attending NSA History Conference - Titanous
http://blogs.fas.org/secrecy/2013/10/shamir/

======
pasbesoin
I'm a bit surprised this isn't receiving more attention here. Thus a bit of
context for those uncertain whether to click through:

 _In this email message to colleagues, Israeli cryptographer Adi Shamir
recounts the difficulties he faced in getting a visa to attend the 2013
Cryptologic History Symposium sponsored by the National Security Agency. Adi
Shamir is the “S” in the RSA public-key algorithm and is “one of the finest
cryptologists in the world today,” according to historian David Kahn._

Shamir's quoted message is concise and informative and well worth the read.

I find this extremely concerning. Science in the Americas continues to be
sabotaged by politics. (And it is a further reflection that I had to consider
the possible state-generated repercussions of using the word "sabotage" in my
comment. (I.e. the keyword count is going high in this post).)

Nonetheless, that does appear to be what's happening. Politically,
economically. Muzzled speech in the U.S. and in Canada. Etc.

